# Toro 832 Model 31832 Wheel Clutch?



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Today it was -5 degrees when I went out to clear the driveway up to the barn. I started the old Toro and as I drove it to the driveway I realized the right hand wheel clutch would not release, making it difficult to steer. I can find a parts picture of the "clutch" but no technical writings telling me how to service/adjust it. Does anyone have any info regarding the "Wheel Clutches"?

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jerry...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Those parts have been discontinued. I do not know why. They need to be cleaned and then pickle them in black grease. Let me know if you need more help with that issuse. Mahalo!!!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

There really is no adjustment for them. They go up. They go down. Soak it in spray lube of your choice. Clean them up and grease them down. Mahalo


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I put the snowblower in the heated side of the garage yesterday and now the clutch disengages although it felt like it was disengaging yesterday. I guess it's time to disassemble it and learn what makes it tick.
Thanks for the info, I guess I'll try not to lose or break anything.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GO TO TORO'S WEBSITE PUNCH IN YOUR MODEL############ AND DOWNLOAD THE PART'S. IT HAS AN EXPLODED VIEW OF THAT CLUTCH SETUP.. MAHALO


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Toro parts page: Toro |


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

JerryD said:


> Thanks for the info, I guess I'll try not to lose or break anything.


So how did that work for you 

Are you back together and running now ??


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

This past spring I did some work to the machine which included dis-assembly, inspection, cleaning and re-assembly of the wheel clutches. Everything looked great so I reassembled everything and heavily lubed the the wheel clutches with Lubri-Plate Marine grease. I haven't been able to test it in the snow and ice yet. I do know, it can't be any worse


----------

